

While(1) printf(“Something’s wrong with FB News Feed \n”); - rootkea
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSSex47gzz0

======
rootkea
[http://rootkea.wordpress.com/2013/03/19/while1-printfsomethi...](http://rootkea.wordpress.com/2013/03/19/while1-printfsomethings-
wrong-with-fb-news-feed-n/)

